# No footrest???



## gtozer (May 7, 2011)

Do all 2004 GTOs came without footrest or am I the lucky one? Anyway, are there any options to add one? I prefer not to drill any new holes in the metal.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

all 2004 owners are the lucky ones. NONE had a foot rest.


----------



## eric00jga (Jun 16, 2011)

Yep pretty much what he said


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Is there one on the passenger side?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I put my foot on the floor. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I thought he meant dead pedal...
Bill


----------

